# Sharp to Showcase First Hi-Res Wireless Player and New THX Certified UHDTV at Value Electronics



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sharp’s new 70-inch 4K Ultra HDTV and Hi-Res Audio player are the focus of Value Electronics’ next big in-store event. Beginning at 4PM this coming Thursday (November 13, 2014), Robert Zohn and his staff will use Sharp’s new gear to deliver an entertainment experience that is sure to ignite the senses.

The two featured products, Sharp’s SD-WH1000U and LC-70UD27U, and Sharp’s highly skilled audio and video demonstration experts will arrive at the store through a launch partnership that has Value Electronics buzzing. 










_Sharp's WH1000U Hi-Res Audio Player will be featured at Value Electronics._​

The SD-WH1000U is Sharp’s new Hi-Resolution Blu-Ray/SACD player and the industry’s first Hi-Res Wireless solution. Using WISA (Wireless Speaker and Audio Association), the WH1000U is capable of streaming FLAC, WAV and DSD files (24-bit/96 KHz) sound to eight different WISA compliant speakers (for 7.1 sound), in addition to 1080p video signals. It does so in the 5 gigahertz band which, as of now, is a wide-open spectrum. The unit can also play nicely with non-WISA speakers through using an add-on Wireless Bridge unit (VR-WR100U). The Bridge can be added directly to power speakers or a standalone power amplifier unit.

The WH1000U currently has a price tag of $4,999 (the Bridge units sell for a cool $999), which makes the WH1000U a tempting option for High-End enthusiasts looking for a true Hi-Res wireless solution. 

The recently released 70-inch LC-70UD27U 4K Ultra HD Television was revealed earlier this year. The LC-70UD27U and its sister set (the 60-inch LC-60UD27U) mark Sharp’s first real foray into the UHDTV market. Previously, the company had several pseudo-4K “Quattron+” sets and one 4K model. Apparently they are doing something right, as the LC-70UD27U is the largest UHDTV to have THX Certification (meaning it successfully hurdled over 400 picture quality tests). Both UD27U sets feature AquoDimming (enhanced contrast akin to local dimming), an edge-lit LED backlight, and can decode HEVC streams.

The LC-70UD27U has an MSRP of $3,499.

Not to be outdone by the grandeur of Sharp’s featured products, Value Electronics is pairing the devices with Krell’s latest 2-channel processor and iBias 2-Channel amplifier, AudioQuest’s best interconnects and cables, and Definitive Technology's flagship ST-L Super Towers. In addition, Value Electronics will be serving delicious hors d’oeuvres, fine wines, and assorted beverages for a truly excellent Ultra HD and Hi-Res Audio experience. 

Robert Zohn, Founder and President of Value Electronics remarked, “We are very excited to host this noteworthy launch event with Sharp and to have the public hear and see superior picture and sound quality from Sharp’s new Wireless High Resolution Audio Player and AQUOS 4K Ultra HDTV.” 

Value Electronics is extending an invitation to the first 100 members from the media and public who would like to attend (no entry fee). Interested parties should email Robert Zohn ([email protected]) and include their name, attending time, contact phone, and the names of any guests. This is an excellent opportunity for area Home Theater Shack members to demo bleeding edge equipment while supporting a valued sponsor and reputable member of the A/V community. We hope to see you there!

_Image: Sharp_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Todd for covering this and I hope we will have some HTS members join us. 

Here's Twice Magazine's article about Sharp's east/west coast launch of Sharp's Hi-Res Audio Player and 4K Ultra HDTV. 

Interestingly, how just a little bit of time brings more accuracy in markets where technology advancements are key. We wanted to include Sharp's UD27U series in our August 17th TV Shootout, but a mass production, MP UD27U was not available. So we're wall mounting Sharp's mid-year introduction UD27U on our TV Shootout Wall. 

Looking forward to adding more panels as worthy models become available.

Here's an excerpt from the article: 

_"An East Coast version of the retail launch will take place at 4 p.m. Nov. 13 at the Value Electronics showroom in Scarsdale, N.Y., where proprietor Robert Zohn has arranged to play the SD-WH100U player through a state-of-the-art system comprised of a Krell two-channel processor and Krell iBias two-channel amplifier driving Definitive Technology flagship ST-L Super Tower speakers over AudioQuest interconnects."_

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Value Electronics should move to my neighborhood! :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, Robert. Hopefully HTS Members will take advantage of this great opportunity to hear and see premier gear!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We had a blast launching Sharp's Hi-Res Audio player and their new 4K Ultra HD TV, 60" and 70" UD27U series.










Anyone know any of these ^ handsome gents? Check out more of our pictures from last nights Sharp showcase event at our showroom.

Here's Greg Tarr's Twice magazine article covering our 11/13 Sharp event. Very good reading. 

BTW, Sharp's new mid year introduction UHD TV and Hi-Res Audio player deliver exceptional performance in all attributes of image and audio excellence. The Black Friday/Launch promotional prices are very below market and the picture quality is among the very best available this year.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------

